# APR's Spring Into Power Sale!



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*APR's Spring Into Power Sale March 9th- April 10th*
APR is pleased to present our first sale of 2009! Just in time for spring, take advantage of these great specials in preparation to hit the track, shows or strip. APR's entire product line is on sale from Ecu Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems.
*ECU Upgrade Sale:*

- All 2.7T - $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203

*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
- *Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_
- *91 Octane Performance* :: _Up to 46hp and 71lbft Increase_
- *93 Octane Performance* :: _Up to 57hp and 87lbft Increase_
- *100 Octane Performance* :: _Up to 65hp and 92lbft Increase_
- *Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_
*Also Included:*
- *Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
- *Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
- *Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_
*Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!*

*APR Hardware Sale:*

- APR Exhausts Systems 15% Off!








- APR Intercooler Systems 15% Off!








- APR R1 Diverter Valve 15%!








- APR Bipipe 15% Off!









Please Visit http://www.goapr.com for Details!
To Find the Closest Authorized APR Dealer Near You http://www.goapr.com/dealer/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hey my local APR installer says my Allroad can only take 1 program through directflash. They can solder in a chip with 4 programs, but are charging an extra $150 to do it. I thought it was $599 (plus tax) total?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Have you checked with them to see why? Is it for the labor of removing the ECU?


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'm pulling the ECU and mailing it to them. There's a charge for shipping but that doesn't cost $150. Does APR charge extra for soldering vs directflash?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nope


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (acktdi)*

I am confused - you said your local shop, then you say your shipping it to them?
Are you talking about Achtuning in Redmond? If so you can't get the ECU to them once it is out?
I thought it was all a flash now.


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eurocars)*

Oops, I didn't update my location. I'm in Las Vegas, the local shop is Eurotek. They said that APR charges extra for the soldering. On the older Allroads, the ECUs don't have enough space for multiple programs. I've asked them to double check with APR about the fee.
Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: APR's Spring Into Power Sale! ([email protected])*

keith you guys need to get current and offer TDI software!


----------

